# suggest me nikon d3200 /nikon d5100/canon eos1100D



## jaimin100 (Oct 6, 2013)

*hello friends,*

After lots of goggling i came across these 3 cameras:

(1)NIKON D3200+8-55 mm VR Kit Lens= 27,600
(2)NIKON D5100+AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit Lens=28,337
(3)CANON EOS1100D+Double Lens Kit (EF-S 18-55mm IS II + EF-S 55-250mm IS II)=28995


suggest me which one sholud i go ?

i want these dslr for capturing image  not for video

shold i go with body only as i heard that the lenses offered with these have f3.5?

prices are taken from flipkart trusted seller for me


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

i own canon eos1100d ,its good for beginners 
also canon lenses are cheaper than Nikon
so if ur beginner canon will be a gd option 


Great deal!
Buy now 	
Amazon.ca
	Rs.21,381
Reasons to buy the Canon EOS 1100D
Startup delay
	Almost no delay when powering up
100 ms startup delay

Shutter lag
	Barely any delay taking photos
110 ms shutter lag
Battery life
	Great battery life
700 shots

Badge
	Built-in focus motor
Autofocuses with more lenses

Reasons to buy the Nikon D5100
Low light performance
	Low noise at high ISO
1,183 ISO

Overall image quality
	Great image quality
80.0
Movie format
	Full HD
1080p @ 30fps

Color depth
	Great color depth
23.5 bits
the shutter speed is gd in canon


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 24, 2014)

will sugest d5100 its a very common camera used by everyone beginner and pros and its cheap also
compared to pic quality


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 30, 2014)

m using it but i dont find any problem in that check my flickr id





bkpeerless said:


> will sugest d5100 its a very common camera used by everyone beginner and pros and its cheap also
> compared to pic quality


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 3, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Reasons to buy the Canon EOS 1100D
> [snip]
> Built-in focus motor


Most definitely not true. Canon DSLRs do not have inbuilt focus motors. All Canon lenses have built-in motors, while none of their bodies have.

As for the choices offered, if the D3200 really came with an 8-55 mm lens it would be a sweet deal but I suspect that you mean 18-55 mm.
Of the other two, it depends on what kind of photography you do and how much you are into photography. The lens holds the value while the body doesn't and on that measure the 1100D with dual lens kit scores highly over the D5100; you are actually getting the body at a throwaway price which is fine as it is pretty old. On the other hand the D5100 has a better sensor but you are paying a lot for an older body. 
I would recommend
* 1100D with dual lens kit if you are on a tight budget, want the extra reach of the second lens, unlikely to invest heavily in photography from now on, and willing to experiment with custom firmware mods to extend the capabilities of the 1100D body
* D5100 if you need a more capable body for immediate needs and have no problem in investing more in photography equipment later

Let us know if you have specific needs which can make the choice easier.


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

Raja, Thread is too old, and he have already bought D5100 long back...


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed that, but had to step in to correct the bit about the autofocus motor and got a bit carried away after that


----------

